# How long after gelding can a horse still breed a mare?



## Vidaloco

I found this on Cherry Hills site. I was really surprised they can still impregnate a mare after gelding. 
-------
The castration of a male horse is a simple surgical procedure with few risks. Sperm cells are produced in the testicles, matured and stored in the epididymus, and transported via the vas deferens to the ejaculatory site. Gelding removes the testicles, epididymus, part of the spermatic cord, and the covering of the testicles. With gelding comes an immediate cessation in the production of sperm cells, yet newly gelded horses have impregnated mares. This is due to the presence of the ampulla, a sperm reservoir at the end of the vas deferens. Because the ampulla is not removed during gelding, a gelding can potentially settle a mare for up to one month after castration. After one month, the sperm that were stored in the ampulla at the time of castration are no longer viable.
------
Heres the link if you want to read the whole article. Its pretty interesting
http://www.horsekeeping.com/horse_health_care/gelding_and_aftercare.htm


----------



## Britt

Ok, thanks a lot. I guess, thinking about it, that I could have just looked it up... but I prefer asking the 'forum family'... Lol.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Vidaloco

Hey, thank you  I learned something new too.


----------



## Britt

Lol. 

I don't have anything to worry about, either. Skeeter's been gelded a few months (his owner better than the stars, too...). all I've really got to worry about is whether or not the fact that my colt got his rear-end handed to him will affect the way he acts and all... So far, it hasn't... He seems to think of me as his 'protector'... when Skeet attacked him, Dakota ran straight to me and got behind me! XD!


----------



## irisheyes12

I've been told that up to 4 months after being gelded.


----------



## kickshaw

I've always gone with a 90 day period


----------



## PoptartShop

Yeah, same (90-day).  You learn something new every day!


----------



## irisheyes12

PoptartShop said:


> Yeah, same (90-day).  You learn something new every day!


Yep I take pride in the fact that i'm like a sponge


----------



## carriedenaee

Booger was gelded when he was 2 yrs old, he i snow 5 yrs old and he mounted a mare in heat in our pasture the other day...no chance of getting her regnant but still gets the urge i guess...i never dreamed of him doin that...he was also keeping the mares clear of the geldings...so i dont know...my sister is studying to be a vet and she said some have geldings proud cut so they can tell when the mares are in heat.....i dont know much about any of it though...at least he gaves us the go ahead :wink: we were waiting to breed that mare with our stallion


----------



## irisheyes12

Yeah proud cut gelding's will mount or act studdish.


----------

